# ROPS Question



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

Are there specifications for ROPS for different models and sizes of tractors? Seems that a heavier tractor would require heavier construction. Are there independent dealers for ROPS, or do they have to be purchased from the tractor manufacturer? Do tractors have fold down ROPS so they can be parked in a garage, or are they one piece with a fixed height?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Different ROPS for different tractors. Many after market ones and they can be purchased as a fold down.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Seems to me that the folding ones,fold and lock so as to catch the tractor where if it were to flip backwards.


----------



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

I was asking because my garden tractor (lawnmower) has a folding ROPS. Very handy to fold down when mowing around trees. A real PIA if yard has a large number of trees and open areas. Do not know if a folding ROPS is practical on a tractor. A solid unit may be more practical, especially if you want to add a sun shade later on.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

all sorts of tractors have folding ROPS. The mid-point where the hinge would go is not the weak link, so the hinges don't hurt the structural integrity of the bar.

If you have a bar of constant thickness sticking out from a wall, then put some weight on it; the bar is always going to fail at the wall. the bar in this case is the ROPS tube, and the wall is where it mounts to the frame. The failure is always going to happen at the mount.


----------



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

Really good info. I thought it would fail at the hinged joint.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Bob Williams said:


> Really good info. I thought it would fail at the hinged joint.


The hinge is less than halfway from the top, so when loaded at the top in a tip, iteill see less than half the torque as the base, so only needs to be half as strong to not be the weak point.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Back when ROPS were new to the scene the manufacturer put a tag on (or a plate just like a serial number plate) stating manufacture date and the maximum weight of the tractor it could be fitted on. OEM's made ROPS for tractor based on size and then offered mounting kits for the tractors they were supposed to be used on. Most of the original ROPS were non folding but some manufacturers started making the to fold especially for utility tractors so the could do loader work in low overheads. Now because so few were sold OEM ROPS are hard to find for most tractors and usually very pricey. There are after market manufacturers that make ROPS for SOME tractors. The one that comes to me now is Iron Bull. Search the internet and you can find more, Just be careful if purchasing one be sure it is certified as a ROPS and not a sunshade support. And if you purchase a folding one----Keep it up unless you are needing the clearance--Remember it doesn't keep you safe when it is folded--Yep wear the seat belt too. You must be retained -- if thrown from the seat --well you get the picture.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Williams said:


> Are there specifications for ROPS for different models and sizes of tractors? Seems that a heavier tractor would require heavier construction.


OSHA 1928.51 - Roll-over protective structures (ROPS) for tractors used in agricultural operations. 
See https://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/regulations/standardnumber/1928/1928.51 

The standard isn't just a roll bar that has to meet or exceed a certain weight ratio to the machine, the regulation also requires full seat belt requirements too. It defines low-profile ROPS and foldable ROPS for orchard uses. 



Bob Williams said:


> Are there independent dealers for ROPS, or do they have to be purchased from the tractor manufacturer? Do tractors have fold down ROPS so they can be parked in a garage, or are they one piece with a fixed height?


One of the largest ROPS manufactures in the USA is Custom Products out of Litchfield, MN. https://www.cpcabs.com They do more than just ROPS, they even manufacture the OE cabs for much of the off-road industry and Ag machines. 

Now, there are 501(c)3 organizations and state organizations that will either pay 50% to 100% the cost for a farmers ROPS for older tractors, look into those programs to see if you qualify.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Williams said:


> I was asking because my garden tractor (lawnmower) has a folding ROPS. Very handy to fold down when mowing around trees. A real PIA if yard has a large number of trees and open areas. Do not know if a folding ROPS is practical on a tractor. A solid unit may be more practical, especially if you want to add a sun shade later on.


Bob, what tractor model do you have? There could be a ROPS available from a few of the manufactures meeting the strict OSHA regulations.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Busted Tractor said:


> Back when ROPS were new to the scene the manufacturer put a tag on (or a plate just like a serial number plate) stating manufacture date and the maximum weight of the tractor it could be fitted on. OEM's made ROPS for tractor based on size and then offered mounting kits for the tractors they were supposed to be used on. Most of the original ROPS were non folding but some manufacturers started making the to fold especially for utility tractors so the could do loader work in low overheads. Now because so few were sold OEM ROPS are hard to find for most tractors and usually very pricey. There are after market manufacturers that make ROPS for SOME tractors. The one that comes to me now is Iron Bull. Search the internet and you can find more, Just be careful if purchasing one be sure it is certified as a ROPS and not a sunshade support. And if you purchase a folding one----Keep it up unless you are needing the clearance--Remember it doesn't keep you safe when it is folded--Yep wear the seat belt too. You must be retained -- if thrown from the seat --well you get the picture.


They do help some when folded. They are sized to help stop a back-flip when pinned in the folded position


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Anything new advertising roll-over protection will be OSHA rated. By meeting that rating, it drastically reduces liability. Tough to make the claim in court that the ROPS were too weak and the manufacturer should therefor be liable for the injury when OSHA says they are strong enough. Imagine how that would go vs. a manufacturer that didn't meet the OSHA requirements.


----------

